# Refilling implantable pain pump



## ardellt (Apr 11, 2011)

I have a question on codes 95990 and 95991.
If a NP(we are in Wisconsin) refills the pump which cpt code should be billed?
What are other pain management coders billing?? Are there any good websites for pain management coding? Or a pain management guru that questions can be directed to?


----------



## dwaldman (Apr 12, 2011)

CPT Assistant 2006

Clinical Scenario 1

A patient with a history of a failed back syndrome presents to the pain clinic for a routine pump refill. She meets with the practice's registered nurse (RN), reports no new symptoms, and states that she has continued good pain control. The RN performs the refill of the spinal opioid delivery system. The physician sees the patient and reprograms the pump without changing the daily dosage. The patient is informed of her refill date and sent home.

CPT code 95990 is reported for the refill and maintenance of the implantable pump provided by the practice's RN. Code 62368 is reported for the reprogramming. No E/M service is reported for this scenario.

_____________________________________________________________________

I think NP would be considered a non-physician and you would use 95990.
For additional coding support for pain management I would purchase CPT Assistant subscription and search the below webinar site for pain management audioconferences that are very helpful. A PDF is also provided and can be referenced back to.

http://www.audioeducator.com/


----------

